# Cute baby in a Moby Wrap



## Karah Germroth (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Kamiro (Sep 3, 2011)

You are both just beautiful


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, I didn't know kids can be worn front facing in a wrap..though I'm not a wrap user this is the first time I saw one and your baby loves it.


----------



## Ireadtomuch (Jul 12, 2013)

It's easy to get a baby over stimulated in a front facing carry and it can pull on your center of gravity making it uncomfortable when they get bigger but yes as far as their site says they do have a forward facing hold... just not recommended for long periods of time due to positioning issues and comfort from what i've read.


----------

